# Driving Directions To Ofena From Rome



## hammerj (Aug 15, 2010)

Will be picking up a rental at Ciampino Airpot for a day trip to Ofena and need directions, thanks!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

hammerj said:


> Will be picking up a rental at Ciampino Airpot for a day trip to Ofena and need directions, thanks!!


here you are

Rutas ViaMichelin: Mapas y cómo llegar para España y Europa


sorry it's in Spanish- I'm in Spain!!!


----------



## Barry (Jan 28, 2008)

*To Ofena*



hammerj said:


> Will be picking up a rental at Ciampino Airpot for a day trip to Ofena and need directions, thanks!!


Turn right as you leave the airport then right (east) on the ring road (just at the north end of the runway). Turn off the ring road at the A24 exit (Says to L'Aquila) onto the autostrade. When you get to L'Aquila take the second exit (on the east side) and follow the road down to SS17 and turn left (road ends so you have to go right or left) Be careful at this intersection as it can be exciting! Just follow this highway past Navelli down the long hill into the Torino valley. There is an overpass just below Capestrano where you turn off and follow the signs to Ofena.
Autostrade will cost you around 8 euros one way. It's about an hour and a half to L'Aquila then another 30-40 minutes to Ofena depending on the traffic.


----------



## pugwashington (Dec 20, 2008)

hammerj said:


> Will be picking up a rental at Ciampino Airpot for a day trip to Ofena and need directions, thanks!!


Hope you have a nice trip - dont forget to check out Stephanias cooking in the bar. If going to look at houses beware and read very long blog on moving to ofena.


----------

